# "Puppies on Wheels" Puppy Mill



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

My boyfriend works for this TV station and told me about this story last night. I just got an email from a classmate of mine asking to pass along this video:

http://www.thebostonchannel.com:80/video/17944821/index.html

WARNING: Disturbing Material.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

This is one of the most horrible things i've ever seen. I hope they shut the lady down, shes a sick person. VERY DISTURBING


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

That is so aweful. And that doesn't describe it.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

That lady is a miserable piece of CRAP! i would like to pick her up with a forklift and dip her in clorox!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm horrified with what I saw in that video. That's just awful.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I want to throw up.


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have to commend the poise the person undercover had to bite their tongue and refrain from delivering this woman an uppercut in order to help build a case against her.


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

I couldn't watch it all.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

How could someone treat animals this way. It makes me so mad, i was in tears looking at those poor animals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Perhaps this is disturbing. The problem was mentioned in here but it was masked. So I will say it again, "Reputable breeders do not sell to pet stores."

So long as it is lawful to sell and buy puppies in pet stores these places will exist. This is simply a fact. If you want to get rid of this kind of breeder, make the selling of puppies in a comercial establishment illegal. I am sure that there is a way to phrase this so that breeders who sell supplements, dog food, crates or supplies with their puppies will not be classified as a pet store. 

It is possible, for what they are charging at pet stores, for pet stores to go to reputable breeders for puppies, but the good breeders will not deal with them. No decent breeder wants a minimum wage high school student selling their puppy to the first person that has enough money. 

These breeders cannot exist without the pet stores. The woman has 800 dogs, even if that was half puppies, no way could she down load all of these pups without retail businesses dealing with her.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I completely agree with Sue.


----------



## moeheg (Oct 16, 2008)

I still can't believe a person would be so callous and cruel. And I find it even more disturbing because my Dad has a little Yorkie that was a rescue from a puppy mill. The poor thing was 2 years old and had who knows how many litters. It took my Dad (who treats his dogs better than he did us when were little) over a year to gain her trust. After seeing a video like that it's a wonder she'll even think of going around another person.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

What I find extremely frightening is that this woman (and her followers) are not behind bars. What I'd really love to know is if she was born without a conscience or if she is a product of her environment.

Either way it appears she's wired all wrong and is beyond rehab. No normal human being can persecute animals the way she does and be so callous about it. If I were the judge, I'd do everything in my power to save the four footed animals and humanely euthanize the two footed one. Or at the very least, confine her to a research lab and study her response to painful stimuli. Now THAT could be justified, IMO.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

On another note, there is a common debate in the northeast about rescuing puppies from the south. Some feel that our own dogs are sitting in no kill shelters longer than they would if there weren't puppies available in shelters, made possible by southern shipments of puppies that would otherwise be euthanized down there. 

On the flip side, ,many feel that families who are looking for a puppy would not choose an adult dog anyway, that they would turn to pet stores to fullfill their need for a puppy. Supporters of southern shipments of rescued puppies feel (and hope) that these available puppies will help put pet stores out of business.

I didn't think it was possible, but the dictator in the video really gives the term 'puppy mill' new meaning and certainly lowered the bar when I didn't think it could get much lower.


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

Did any of you see the HBO documentary "dealing dogs" about CC Bard's operation? YOu wouldn't believe what it took to shut him down....and you'll cry when watching the show.

http://www.hbo.com/docs/programs/dealingdogs/ 


You can buy it on amazon...for $8-$16

Heres a review
Animals deserve so much better than this, August 15, 2007 
By Kyle Tolle (Phoenix, Arizona USA) - See all my reviews


Before starting my review, I feel it's absolutely necessary to warn all viewers of what they are about to witness here. The secret video footage taken of the dogs along with the illegal, cruel, and inhumane activities in this kennel is deeply disturbing on many levels and it is very difficult to watch. I wanted to cry more than once while watching this program and I'm not afraid to admit this. The journey through this documentary is a heartbreaking one but the ending is rewarding and it makes the effort worthwhile. 

Thousands of dogs are bought by research labs and veterinary schools every year in America. These animals are supplied by `Class A' dealers (they breed the dogs themselves) and `Class B' dealers (they buy dogs from the pound, shelters, and small breeders) and this latter category are the ones who have been known to regularly violate animal welfare laws meant to protect animals. Class B dealers are licensed by the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) to buy, house, and sell dogs. The USDA, through the federal Animal Welfare Act, is supposed to ensure the humane treatment of these dogs. Obviously they are failing in their responsibilities as this program clearly demonstrates. 

In 2002, a small animal rights organization, Last Chance For Animals, began a 6 month undercover investigation of Martin Creek Kennel in Williford, Arkansas which happened to be America's most notorious Class B dog dealer. An investigator, known only as 'Pete', successfully infiltrated this kennel as an employee working for the owner C.C. Baird. After 6 months undercover and with over 70 hours of covert footage amassing evidence of hundreds of violations, Pete left the kennel. 

After 9 months, the evidence was turned over to the U.S. Attorney's office in Little Rock, Arkansas where they began their own investigation. On August 26, 2003, a joint federal task force raided the Martin Creek Kennel and rescued 125 out of 600 dogs. Justice was agonizingly slow in coming. Finally, in January 2005, the USDA settled the civil case. C.C. Baird, his wife, and 2 daughters were charged with over 500 violations of the Animal Welfare Act. His license was permanently revoked to buy and sell animals and he was fined $262,700, the largest fine ever imposed under the Animal Welfare Act. However, the U.S. Attorney's criminal case was still ongoing. 

Meanwhile, the Northeast Arkansans For Animals organization took the opportunity to prepare the previously rescued dogs for adoption. This is the most rewarding and satisfying footage of the program as it showed the dogs being loved and cared for. Every animal rescued from Martin Creek Kennel found a new home. 

Further charges were brought against C.C Baird eight months later. Baird surrendered 700 acres of his land including his home and kennel, all worth 1.1 million dollars. He then surrendered $200,000 and paid $42,400 to animal rescue groups who cared for the animals seized in the 2003 raid. In July of 2006, Baird was sentenced to 3 years supervised probation, 6 months home detention, and fined $7,500. 

Looking back now, I'm glad the penalties in this case were so severe yet somehow I don't feel it was enough. I think C.C. Baird should have done some serious jail time too but that's just my opinion. My 5 star rating for this program is dedicated to publicizing the message of out of control dog dealing, the courage and perseverance of Last Chance For Animals, and final justice for the detestable Martin Creek Kennel.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I watched the report and I have seen the HBO documentary. I don't know how folks deal with going undercover for stuff like this. It would eat me alive. I still struggle with things I saw as an ACO and the animals I had to euthanize but that doesn't compare to taking part in the cruelty. The thought of it renders me unable to breath.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Doesn't all of this make you just want to hug your animals?


----------

